# [gelöst] USB MODEM ZTE problem wieder einmal

## Schattenschlag

Hatte schon einmal Probleme mit so einem USB Modem und nun leider wieder   ;(  . ( http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/16336/zte-usb-modem-driver.html#post114116  )

So hab jetzt das Programm usb_modeswitch installiert, und der Befehl usb-device bringt das hier zum Vorschein.

```
T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=19d2 ProdID=0117 Rev=00.00

S:  Manufacturer=ZTE,Incorporated

S:  Product=ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM

S:  SerialNumber=MF1800ZTED010000

C:  #Ifs= 4 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage
```

so wie ich das sehe fehlt mir der Driver für das USB Modem. Ich habe durch Suche im Netz erfahren das es den "option" Driver gibt aber null Plan wie ich den finde und wo ? 

hab auch gelesen das man usb_ modeswitch.conf  editieren kann da kann man bei SetStorageDelay=3 die Zahl größer oder kleiner stellen. Tja alles ohne Erfolg.

Der Stick wird einfach nicht richtig erkannt  ;( .

Hoffe mal das mir einer weiterhelfen kann.

(Hab das auch auf Gentooforum.de gepostet.)

lg

schattiLast edited by Schattenschlag on Sat Apr 04, 2015 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hmm weiß einer eventuell ein gutes Howto ? 

Irgendwie muss man ja das Usb-Modem zum laufen bekommen .. unter xubuntu läuft es tadellos (per Live-CD vorhin festgestellt).

----------

## kernelOfTruth

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818723-view-next.html?sid=ff98dfb3c04f37bb01cafd92094d4613

http://ernstagn.home.xs4all.nl/GPRS-HOWTO/GPRS-HOWTO-3.html#ss3.14

 *zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i CDC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m
> 
> CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM=m
> ...

 

 *zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i USB_NET wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_USB_NET_DRIVERS=y
> 
> CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m
> ...

 

ach ja, evtl. noch PPP:

 *Quote:*   

> Networking --->
> 
> Networking options --->
> 
> <*> Unix domain sockets[*] TCP/IP networking
> ...

 

http://www.acmesystems.it/k3806

such dir die wichtigen Sachen daraus einfach zusammen

bei mir hat der USB 3G Stick [allerdings von Huawei - ebenfalls bei yesss!] einfach über NetworkManager (per dhcp) funktioniert:

reingesteckt - und fertig war die Internet-Verbindung   :Smile: 

edit:

musste erst anhand deiner IDs ergoogeln - was für ein USB-Stick dieses mal involviert ist:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ZTE_MF110/MF190

http://www.forosdelweb.com/f27/tutorial-modem-usb-zte-mf180-gentoo-linux-901005/

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i CDC 

  Heh, das geht auch direkt mit grep ohne pipe  :Smile: 

zgrep CDC /proc/config.gz

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@Josef.95:

wieder was gelernt !

Danke vielmals   :Smile: 

----------

## Schattenschlag

UI super Leute ... danke mal für die ganzen Infos erstmals   :Very Happy:  .... werde erst Morgen das ganze dann in Angriff nehmen bin schon zu ko. heute.

Lg

schatti

----------

## Schattenschlag

yea es läuft wie geil ... 

Aber wie soll man drauf kommen das man für ein ZTE Usb Modem einen HUAWEI Driver braucht !? hab leider immer nach einem ZTE Driver gesucht naja ... wieder was gelernt !

----------

